# Gordon/HB



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I just read over on ISF that Gordon sold to HB. Anyone know the truth behind this rumor?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Those guys over there don't kid around. It must be true. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Came from Moxie. He said he heard that and wanted to know if anyone knew if HB was going to do the warranty work on the Gordons.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Hah! Like any of those Gordons would even _NEED_ warranty work? [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## tailingbone (Dec 17, 2006)

It's true.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

So it's finally confirmed and official? :-/

Aaron, if you can't keep up, take notes.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

old news...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

true/not true, doesn't matter, I can't afford either one...


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

It is true. I spoke to Tom Gordon this morning. 

Float Shallower,
Joe 
Cm


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Well,if Carbon Marine says it is so then it must be true!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

JoeShillia has spoken! All hail JoeShilla! ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

proven wrong


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> proven wrong


do tell. Your on kid


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry, i forgot four letters

i was proven wrong, talked to Tom last weekend and chris last weekend and both seemed to be normal. I think It was a good move for Tom and chris.

now its just HB and ECC as far as florida major custom technical polling skiff companies go


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> now its just HB and ECC as far as florida EC major custom technical polling skiff companies go


fixed it for ya.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=popcorn2.gif].....


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> > now its just HB and ECC as far as florida EC major custom technical polling skiff companies go
> 
> 
> fixed it for ya.


I thought I weeded it all out with the FLORIDA, MAJOR, CUSTOM, TECHNICAL but, i guess i was wrong ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah, you were wrong

http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/28775/

and also Dolphin and mitzi


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> > > now its just HB and ECC as far as florida EC major custom technical polling skiff companies go
> >
> >
> > fixed it for ya.
> ...


Make sure you keep your eyes open.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

yessir


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

I wonder if Beavertail and ECC will merge?? ;D Just kidding kev!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> I wonder if Beavertail and ECC will merge?? !


 [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]

Now that was funny. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> yeah, you were wrong
> 
> http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/28775/
> 
> and also Dolphin and mitzi


Ta Da RJ to the rescue to show tanner his mistake ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I wonder if Beavertail and ECC will merge?? !

You owe me a new monitor! Or at least a way to remove coffee from it!  

Funny.... Tom bought the HB mold now HB buys it back + interest. I wonder what Tom will come up with next?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

OK, you did not get this from me.....but sometimes when two become one it is to make room for the "new kid on the block"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

cough Hal cough...


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> > yeah, you were wrong
> >
> > http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/28775/
> >
> ...



just what was said earlier, keep yur eyes open muppet [smiley=paranoid.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I wouldn't put mitzi in the same league as HB and ECC and I just consider Dolphin more of a HPX style boat company not really Technical polling skiffs but, the renegade is the exception.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I wouldn't put mitzi in the same league as HB and ECC and I just consider Dolphin more of a HPX style boat company not really Technical polling skiffs but, the renegade is the exception.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=paranoid.gif] [smiley=paranoid.gif] [smiley=paranoid.gif] [smiley=paranoid.gif] [smiley=paranoid.gif]

getting elitest are we

yur getting carried away trying to put boats into microskiffs. 

let's see mitzi probably sells as many as ecc and they are made in florida, ok so they do lack a little on the custom side but from friends who have talked to them, they can do custom if you want it. The 16 that I poled around was way better than poling a gladesmen. Dolphin makes and sells more technical poling skiffs than ecc, just because they are not is the goon, doesn't mean they are not selling any. When I went to their factory, they had quite a few in production.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its been confirmed by several people close to the folks involved.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> I wouldn't put mitzi in the same league as HB and ECC and I just consider Dolphin more of a HPX style boat company not really Technical polling skiffs but, the renegade is the exception.


Sorry dude but the 16 SS set the standard and still the one we measure to.  I will own one some day.  It's downside is it's draft. But that only effects you goon boys for the most part. I'll take a SS on the Left Coast any day.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder if there will be a factory closeout sale.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> > I wouldn't put mitzi in the same league as HB and ECC and I just consider Dolphin more of a HPX style boat company not really Technical polling skiffs but, the renegade is the exception.
> 
> 
> Sorry dude but the 16 SS set the standard and still the one we measure to.   I will own one some day.   It's downside is it's draft.  But that onlt effects you goon boys for the most part.  I'll take a SS on the Left Coast any day.


yeah the SS is more of a V hulled boat like an HPX-v, definetly a Sweet boat but, not really a TPS by my book


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> > > I wouldn't put mitzi in the same league as HB and ECC and I just consider Dolphin more of a HPX style boat company not really Technical polling skiffs but, the renegade is the exception.
> >
> >
> > Sorry dude but the 16 SS set the standard and still the one we measure to.  I will own one some day.  It's downside is it's draft. But that onlt effects you goon boys for the most part. I'll take a SS on the Left Coast any day.
> ...



Then your reading the wrong book.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> not really a TPS by my book


read more


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> > not really a TPS by my book
> 
> 
> read more


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

you guys kill me how is a 10" boat a technical polling skiff? its a skiff a bad little keys boat but TPS? 

just back up your opinion, just because your old isnt enough proof


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

okay fine its a darn polling skiff, if the Marquesa is one then the super skiff is one


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> you guys kill me how is a 10" boat a technical polling skiff? its a skiff a bad little keys boat but TPS?



since when does draft dictate what a poling skiff/boat is. Getting a little finicky on words there. Let's see, they have been poling mavericks, hewes, pathfinders, and dolphns around the keys longer than you have been alive chasing permit, bonefish, tarpon, snook, redfish, and probably a few others. So, since you are now working for ecc and the almighty authority on what a poling skiff/boat is, why don't you please enlighten us all, oh master of the gheenoe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> okay fine its a darn polling skiff, if the Marquesa is one then the super skiff is one



Yep, if you want to get technical. 

TPS is nothing more than marketing hype.

When I develop mine I'm marketing under "FFB" F'n Fish'n Boat ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> just because your old isnt enough proof


...because I said so. That's why!!!

You sound just like my kid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> > just because your old isnt enough proof
> 
> 
> ...because I said so. That's why!!!
> ...



[smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]

Boy that hit too close to home.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

if "technical poling skiff" isn't a recently contrived term then please explain to us what constitutes TPS verses some other skiff?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

it is ade to serve that technical niche


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> if "technical poling skiff" isn't a recently contrived term then please explain to us what constitutes TPS verses some other skiff?


 So look who came out to play. 

I own what I'm told is a "Technical Poling Skiff" but always wondered what was so technical about sticking a stick in the mud and pushing the boat. 

Maybe the technical part is not falling off the platform thus the more "tippy" the more technical. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Technical Poling Skiff....A boat you can "technically pole"!! i.e. Hey man cool boat. Can it be poled? Well...Technically it can but its a mo fo!!" LOL

This brings about the whole arguement about why a poling skiff isnt a flats boat. Its the same thing. Some people feel better about buying a technical poling skiff rather than a flats boat.

Sorry for not participating earlier. I was working outside in the f'ing sun today. Burn baby burn.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> Technical Poling Skiff....A boat skiff you can "technically pole"!! .


I fixed it fer ya.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

You're on it!! Good for you ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

don't drink the cool-aide...


----------



## Slimtonone (May 8, 2008)

What would HB or any other TPS/Flats boat manufacturer gain by buying Gordon? I recently sent my deposit to Kevin but looked at all of the brands and it seemed like Gordon was on the decline. 

It if it was for sale I sure there are some problems.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very good question. Unless details of the deal come out all we are left with is speculation. 

Recently another skiff manufacture sold out. An offer was made for the owner and he decided to move on to something bigger. He put up his company, molds and intellectual property for sale. Several other companies looked to purchase this company and name. One company who was looking to purchase is in the business of building a very similar product. It would have been a good fit IMHO. Ultimately though a different company purchased them.

There could be a myriad of reasons. 

I'll let someone else who is in the know put names to this.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I think CR has, as usual, made a break thru here....
Maybe the "T" in TPS should in fact be for TIPPY as in
Tippy Poling Skiff!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

As for the why buy Gordon Boatworks question-----Waterman mold would be a good crown jewel to have and the Ambush depending on what you already have in your mold inventory.

On the topic of the sale of GBW to HB, I am going to keep my mouth shut for a change, but since this morning some things have changed. It is going to take a few days to see the dust settle. :-?. I was plugged in at 7AM, then I stepped into a prototyping session (phone off) in Orlando until 4PM. I surfaced and.... :-X

Nothing is a sure thing
If you have a sure thing read the above statement.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

> I think CR has, as usual, made a break thru here....
> Maybe the "T" in TPS should in fact be for TIPPY as in
> Tippy Poling Skiff!


Dave, I think you may be onto something here. ;D ;D ;D

Course, "tippy" doesn't sell boats.  If I was in marketing, I would go for "Technical". So what we have is technically a tippy poling skiff? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

> ... I was plugged in at 7AM, ............
> ..


New reality show - "Joe unplugged" ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

At times, unplugged is good.  It keeps me out of other people's business! And it gives me time for a cheap beer and an expensive cigar---or is that an expensive beer and a cheap cigar? 

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It has been a very interesting day listening to all of different takes on this subject. I have heard so many versions of this story that its not worth repeating any of them. All I want to say is good luck to all of those who are involved. Especially all of the employees who may be affected.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Exactly. It will be interesting once concluded.

Joe


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/

look at the homepage


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

isnt it fun to watch grown(except for Tanner) men(I use the term loosely) argue over boat terminology?

Tanner, 
Kevin got your drinkin the kool aid?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> isnt it fun to watch grown(except for Tanner) men(I use the term loosely) argue over boat terminology?
> 
> Tanner,
> Kevin got your drinkin the kool aid?


Kevin and Marc and Adam have me working

Im grown may mature some more but, as far as growing goes i think i stand a good 5" over you ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

and I have 5" more waste line... what ya trying to prove? ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I bet not im a good 38" ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

still got you beat...  but not by much... 

thus I need the lightest shallowest boat. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Shallow*light*more surface area


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

barge...


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

I got the call this morning from Jack ( partner from GB ) that the "deal" finally went through and both parties agreed on terms/price. It was a crazy weekend for sure, so now it's a done deal...
Kevin


----------



## teamhellbent (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm one of the employees effected. Does anyone know anyone looking for a rigging shop foreman ? If you've seen any of Tom's boats from the last 7 months, you've seen my work. I will e-mail my resume to any interested parties. I have also developed a 22lb. electromechanical jackplate with a friend of mine. It operates more like a Bob's than a TSG(no binding or racking). Carbon Marine Joe has also seen it. There are 2 prototypes out there and production models will be available soon. I will also have pictures on this site tonight. Thanks.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Please call us as we have some of you guys already coming in for interviews...
Kevin
East Cape

p.s. My thoughts go out to all of you guys!!!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn, that sucks a lot. Hope everything works out for everyone


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

times are da suk! Just ask DHL...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

They don't specifically say it below but I am guessing this means that the Ambush will continue to be built. Will be interesting to see if the Glades Skiff gets retired. 

From the Hells Bay website. 

http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/hb_newsevents.php

_TITUSVILLE, Fla., --- Hell’s Bay Boatworks is bringing back veteran fishing boat builder Tom Gordon, plus two of its classic and popular shallow-water performance skiffs with those currently produced by Gordon Boatworks in a merger of the two companies. Hell’s Bay Boatworks’ President Chris Peterson, who two years ago bought the decade-old company and has been rebuilding its proud heritage, made the announcement. All of Gordon Boatworks models and intellectual property will be moving from its Oak Hill, Fla., location with Tom Gordon, to the Hell’s Bay facility in Titusville. No purchase price was disclosed. “We’re very excited about joining together these two shallow-water fishing industry leaders,” said Peterson. “Gordon Boatworks has a loyal following among anglers, boaters and guides around the world.” Gordon has been in the fiberglass industry since 1989 and began his career in the shallow water skiff market with Hell’s Bay in 1999. Peterson said almost four years ago, with Hell’s Bay in a major transition, Gordon, then Hell’s Bay’s plant manager, left the company and successfully started Gordon Boatworks. “He licensed the two popular Waterman (16’ and 18”) models from Hell’s Bay. Both are very reliable fishing boats and proven designs. Gordon Boatworks also worked with Hell’s Bay’s co-founder Flip Pallot in launching a new design called the Ambush that has proven a popular seller. “Because he knew boats, the character of the people needed to build them, and because the product was so good Tom became very successful,” Peterson reflected. “The Waterman models are popular in all of the Southern coastal states, as well as the Bahamas, Mexico and several other foreign countries where shallow and back-country fly and light tackle fishing is popular. Hell’s Bay considered Gordon Boatworks the only legitimate competition for a truly technical poling skiff. “With Hell’s Bay and Gordon Boatworks producing skiffs in separate facilities within 30 minutes of each other, it just makes a lot of sense to consolidate the operations into one company in one location. Tom’s boat building career was launched at Hell’s Bay and he wants to be a part of what was created here, and what in the early years of Hell’s Bay Tom helped design.” Peterson said. Hell’s Bay recently introduced its newest design in February at the Miami International Boat Show; an 18’ skiff Hell’s Bay calls the Boca Grande. By incorporating the models of Gordon Boatworks, Hell’s Bay will now have 11 models of shallow-water skiffs in the 14’ to 18’ range. “We certainly have the ideal skiff for every type of shallow water fishery now at Hells’ Bay Boatworks” commented Tom Gordon “It will be exciting to offer such a depth of product to the fishing enthusiast” Hell’s Bay Boatworks is located at 1520 Chaffee Drive in Titusville. The web site is hellsbayboatworks.com. To contact Peterson or Gordon call 321-383-8223 or via e-mail to [email protected] or [email protected], respectively. (6/23/2008) Pete Johnson, Johnson Communications, Inc. Scottsdale, Arizona [email protected] phone:480-951-3654_


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Hell’s Bay considered Gordon Boatworks the only legitimate competition for a truly technical poling skiff.

I have always loved Hells bay and still do but, thats not the truth.


----------

